# Italian/English/French : e io come dovrei farlo



## buonafede

Ciao tutti! 
C'est ma premiere fois que ja'i utiliser cette site, et j'ai remarque que ca me utile !
Ci vous ne peu pas comprendre ques que je dit, i wll try my english mais it is not veri good sory!
It is my frst time to learn Italian, I hope som-one coud help me?
When concernd with the grammar of this sentence:
"e io come dovrei farlo"? "io" is there another word to use insted of it?
Grazie mille, scusa se non sono molto bravo con l'italiano. Ciao


----------



## francescazzurra

Salut! Et bienvenue! 
Je ne comprends pas ce que tu dis, peut etre parce que tu as commencè ton message en francais, puis en englais et enfin en italian. Tu voulais savoir comment tu peux remplacer le mot "io" en italian? (mon francais n'est pas parfait aussi).
Tu est dans le forum Italian-English donc peut etre que peu de gens savent te repondre.


----------



## buonafede

ah merci pour la response cherie, alors ja'i pas encore comprendre la position de "io" dans la phrase, par ce que j'ais deja fai une traduction litterale, et je ne peu pas comprendre la phrase , c'est tout. 'farlo' ca ve dire 'faire' en francais, oui?
Merci encore ciao ciao


----------



## francescazzurra

la phrase "e io come dovrei farlo?" signifie en francais " et moi, comment est-ce que je devrais le faire?". FARLO est la traduction de "faire ça/le". La difference est que en français, je croix, on dit "LE FAIRE" et en italian on dit FARLO, donc on met l'objet après le verbe.


----------



## danalto

buonafede said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> C'est ma premiere fois que ja'i utiliser cette site, et j'ai remarque que ca me utile !
> Ci vous ne peu pas comprendre ques que je dit, I will try my English mais it is not very good sorry!
> It is my frst time to learn Italian, I hope someone could help me?
> When concerned with the grammar of this sentence:
> "e io come dovrei farlo"? "io" is there another word to use insted of it?
> Grazie mille, scusa se non sono molto bravo con l'italiano. Ciao


I didn't understand your question, and I can't answer in French...I'm sorry...


----------



## J. Jonsen

hi there:

I send you my own version in english for you to understand the ussage of io (to emphasize) into that sentence.
"e io comme dovrei farlo?" > "and me, how should/shall I do it?".

Hope that will be helpful for you


----------

